# Zac's Annual Flounder Trip !!!!!!!!



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey guy's don't ever look for this post but once a year.We are blessed with the opportunity tofish with Richard every Fathers Day.This trip got put off fora week this year due to a sword fish trip & a hog hunt.Last night was tough due to the terrible wind. We had towork for them, it was a long night but Richard pulled it off again. 

We started to run back to the landingat about 2:30. Richardwanted tostop & check a spot on the way. Sure enough!! As soon as we turned on the lights & drifted up to the spot, there lay the slab. We had to wake Zac up so he couldgig the fish, you had to be there to appreciate the humor. Zac ran to the front of the boat when we screamed. He was still asleepas hestumbled to the bow of the boat & say's "Where is it " "Where isit "His eyes could not focus on the fish, Richard finally said, The waters dripping off your gig on him.GIG HIM !!!!!! That explainshim still wearinghislife jacket. 

Thanks again to Richard for a great night. I've said it before in my other posts & I'll say it again. 

" Wedon't have great success because we're great at what we're doing, We have great success because we have great friends. "

Remember to thank a friend! As I look back over the life long success I've had,a friend played a part in every one of them.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW! You got some nice flatties:bowdown


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## TammyT (Jun 29, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice! What state was this in?


----------



## 2_Much_Time (Jun 14, 2009)

Unreal... how cool to get a child hooked on the outdoors like that. Nice mess; I think I'm going to have to resort to buying a flounder at Joe Patti's so that I can put one on the dinner table (I'll insert a good fish story to those enjoying it though)


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Death From Above (7/1/2009)*Nice! What state was this in?


Sorry it took me so long to reply, We killed the fish in Pensacola Bay. Not all in oneparticular area.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

sweet:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## spot remover (Apr 23, 2009)

Great job man, that is what its all about.


----------

